# Colocação pronominal



## Yann1985

Portuguese is driving me crazy. Encontrei esta frase hoje:
*Langdon se apressou em explicar que, no mundo dos símbolos, o formato peculiar da máscara de
bico longo era quase um sinônimo da Peste Negra, doença mortal que havia assolado a Europa no
século XIV, dizimando um terço da população em algumas regiões do continente.*
Meu português nào é perfeito, vivo há quase 20 anos no exterior, abandonei o país muito jovem. Agora, estou a tentar aprender a lingua portuguesa. Eu aprendi que a frase deve ser:
*Langdon apressou-se em explicar*. Então, porque é que neste livro esta escrito:*Langdon se apressou em explica*r. Qual é o modo correto de falar/escrever: *ele bateu-me*, ou, *ele me bateu*. Não entendo mais nada, a lingua portuguesa é tão complicada.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Guigo

@Yann1985 parece-me que você extraiu este parágrafo de um livro publicado, no Brasil, não foi?


----------



## Yann1985

Guigo said:


> @Yann1985 parece-me que você extraiu este parágrafo de um livro publicado, no Brasil, não foi?


Bem, não sei se foi publicado no Brazil, mas é do livro Inferno de Dan Brown. Porquê?


----------



## Carfer

Porque a colocação pronominal no Brasil é, frequentemente, diferente da de Portugal. Os brasileiros privilegiam a colocação do pronome átono antes do verbo (próclise), enquanto em Portugal o colocamos, na maior parte das vezes, depois do verbo (ênclise). Se a edição é brasileira, essa colocação não tem nada de extraordinário, é a forma normal de os brasileiros falarem e escreverem.


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> Porque a colocação pronominal no Brasil é, frequentemente, diferente da de Portugal. Os brasileiros privilegiam a colocação do pronome átono antes do verbo (próclise), enquanto em Portugal o colocamos, na maior parte das vezes, depois do verbo (ênclise). Se a edição é brasileira, essa colocação não tem nada de extraordinário, é a forma normal de os brasileiros falarem e escreverem.


 Obrigado. Agora, sinto-me mais em paz. kkkkk.


----------



## englishmania

Só há uma coisa que não percebi, Yann.

Está a aprender português europeu ou português do Brasil? É que alguma das coisas que diz assemelham-se mais ao ptBr.



> Meu português nào é perfeito, vivo há quase 20 anos no exterior, abandonei o país muito jovem.
> (...) Qual é o modo correto de falar/escrever
> (...)  kkkkk.


----------



## machadinho

Hi hi. English, de curiosa, o que soa brasileiro em: 'Qual é o modo correto de falar?' Como vocês diriam isso?


----------



## englishmania

Nós normalmente usamos o verbo “dizer” em muitas circunstâncias em que vocês  dizem “falar”’.

Por exemplo, como fala ...?
Por cá, como se diz ...?

Nós usamos “falar” mais no geral: eles estão a falar um com o outro, ele fala inglês, o bebé já fala,...

Quando é mais específico, usamos “dizer”:  ele já diz “mama e papa”, eu não digo asneiras, ele disse-me que não vai,...

Qual o modo correto de falar(no geral)?
qual o modo correto de dizer (algo em particular)?


----------



## machadinho

Não sabia dessa diferença. Obrigada. E só de imaginar que algo tão sutil assim entrega a origem...


----------



## pfaa09

Guigo said:


> @Yann1985 parece-me que você extraiu este parágrafo de um livro publicado, no Brasil, não foi?



"Sinônimo" não existe no português europeu.



Yann1985 said:


> Bem, não sei se foi publicado no Brazil, mas é do livro Inferno de Dan Brown. Porquê?


Porque a sua pergunta baseia-se na variante de português em que está interessado/a. Ou até nas duas.


----------



## Alentugano

pfaa09 said:


> "Sinônimo" não existe no português europeu.


Existir, existe, só que a sílaba tónica é aberta em PT europeu e fechada em PT Brasileiro. Mas, quer dizer, a bem da verdade não se pode dizer que são duas palavras diferentes. Acho importante explicar isto aos nativos e não nativos.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Não sabia dessa diferença. Obrigada. E só de imaginar que algo tão sutil assim entrega a origem...





_(algo assim tão subtil)_

Eu acho que as diferenças entre PTEu e PTBr não são poucas...



Alentugano said:


> Existir, existe, só que a sílaba tónica é aberta em PT europeu e fechada em PT Brasileiro. Mas, quer dizer, a bem da verdade não se pode dizer que são duas palavras diferentes. Acho importante explicar isto aos nativos e não nativos.


Verdade. A palavra existe, só muda a acentuação gráfica.

Outra coisa também é verdade. Quando um português vê a palavra "sinônimo", sabe que foi escrita por um brasileiro.


----------



## pfaa09

englishmania said:


> Eu acho que as diferenças entre PTEu e PTBr não são poucas...


O aparecimento/surgimento das telenovelas brasileiras na década de 70 vieram "atenuar" essas diferenças.
Uma grande parte da cultura do Brasil estendeu-se, nessa época, pelo Atlântico fora até Portugal.
Falando por mim, adoro os vários sotaques brasileiros, independentemente da região.
Acho "graça" (no bom sentido) quando alguns têm de dizer um termo inglês e a língua não deixa


----------



## Vanda

Sim, foi: O inferno de Dan Brown.


----------



## guihenning

Alentugano said:


> Mas, quer dizer, a bem da verdade não se pode dizer que são duas palavras diferentes. Acho importante explicar isto aos nativos e não nativos


Pois é verdade, não são. Nos índices de palavras dos vocabulários ou dicionários essas variantes são constadas como uma palavra só. Se bem que para a palavra efetivamente traduzir a pronúncia majoritária brasileira teria de se escrever "sinõnimo" pois o <o> é normalmente nasal para nós.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> _(algo assim tão subtil)_
> 
> Eu acho que as diferenças entre PTEu e PTBr não são poucas...


Às vezes, as coisas não são bem como supomos. Quando nos debruçamos/pesquisamos um pouco mais sobre essas diferenças, frequentemente descobrimos que não são assim tão diferentes... acontece que, muitas vezes, o Brasil adoptou uma forma mais antiga que também se usou/usava em Portugal.
A minha mãe diz sutil, assim como o dizia a minha falecida avó, que nunca viu uma novela na vida nem nunca falou com brasileiros.
Por curiosidade, espreite, no link a seguir, o lema da Força Aérea Portuguesa
"COM MILITAR ENGENHO E SUTIL ARTE"

Querem outro exemplo? Era assim que escrevíamos biberão/biberon, no Portugal de 1917. (ver imagem anexa)
E nem havia telenovelas. Sequer havia televisão!!


----------



## guihenning

Era mesmo 17? Se for, aí está mais uma prova de que a adoção dos acordos/formulários ortográficos é lenta e trabalhosa. Em 1911 já se promulgara o formulário que extinguia os ph, th e o ípsilon – que aparentemente só mais tarde foi efetivamente se consagrar como “i grego” em Portugal (vide espherica, pharmaceuticos etc)

detalhe: milh^ao


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> Só há uma coisa que não percebi, Yann.
> 
> Está a aprender português europeu ou português do Brasil? É que alguma das coisas que diz assemelham-se mais ao ptBr.



O que há de diferente quanto ao pronome possessivo?


----------



## guihenning

Ele tem de vir precedido por artigo definido no português europeu.


----------



## englishmania

Obrigada, Alentugano. 
Na verdade, não digo que as diferenças sejam vincadas ou muito grandes, mas acho que há muitas... Até em pequenas coisas... No inglês britânico e americano também há diferenças de pronúncia e de léxico, mas sinto que entre PTBr e PTEu ainda se nota mais... começando pela acentuação gráfica.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> Era mesmo 17?
> 
> detalhe: milh^ao


guihenning, veja aqui: Content warning


----------



## Yann1985

Muito obrigado pela ajuda.Mais uma pergunta, caro pessoal. Ajudem-me, por favor.
Vejam esta frase:* Quando o aluno se foi, ele se matou e se foi embora.*
Agora a segunda:
*Quando o aluno foi-se, ele matou-se e foi-se embora.
Terceira: Quando o aluno se foi, ele matou-se e foi-se embora.*
Sei que quando é algo subordinado( Conjucào subordinada????). Depois dessas devo usar a proclise. Mas nos textos que eu escrevi, o verbo não vem direitamente depois de quando,é antecedido por *o aluno,* portanto não deveria eu usar a mesoclise?
Será que, porque usei o quando, devo usar todos os verbos na frase com proclise até que haja um ponto final ?( final da frase). Será que ainda há a possiblidade de se usar a mesoclise ou enclise numa frase com uma conjucão ( Nào sei se chama assim) subordinada ou palavra negativa?
 Dé alguns exemplos, por favor.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## englishmania

Essa frase é muito estranha: foi-se, matou-se, foi-se embora (?).



Yann1985 said:


> *1-Quando o aluno se foi, ele se matou e se foi embora.
> 2-Quando o aluno foi-se, ele matou-se e foi-se embora.
> 3-Quando o aluno se foi, ele matou-se e foi-se embora.*



A única que eu diria é a 3.ª, mas sou portuguesa.
O verbo não precisa de vir diretamente depois de _quando_.
_Quando ele te beijou, ...
Quando nós te perguntámos, disseste que..._


----------



## Carfer

Deixando de lado a falta de lógica da frase, olhando só à estrutura, eu optaria pela terceira. Próclise com o primeiro verbo, em virtude da conjunção subordinativa '_quando'_, ênclise com os demais, uma vez que não há atractor. É escusado lembrar que a minha variante é a portuguesa. 
Onde fala em mesóclise, há-de ter querido dizer '_próclise_'. Nenhum dos verbos está no futuro ou no condicional, que são os únicos que admitem a mesóclise.


----------



## englishmania

Eu tinha-me enganado no número! Já corrigi.
Concordo com o Carfer (*3*.ª frase).


----------



## Yann1985

Muito obrigado, pessoal.


----------



## Yann1985

Então, qual é a forma correcta nestaas frases: *Não sei o (lhe??)dize*r, ou, *não sei  dize-lo ( dizer-lhe???)*, visto que o não aparece nas frases.


----------



## Carfer

Habitualmente digo '_Não lhe sei dizer_', mas não me parece que '_Não sei dizer-lhe/ Não sei dizer-lho_' seja incorrecto. Nesta matéria, as regras são um tanto frouxas. '_Não sei dizê-lo_' é correcto também.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Não lhe sei dizê-lo
Não lho sei dizer.
Não lhe sei dizer isso.
Não sei dizer-lhe isso
Não sei dizer-lho.
Não sei dizer-lhe.
Não lhe sei dizer.
Não sei dizer isso.
Não sei dizê-lo.
Não sei dizer.
Não sei lhe dizer isso.
Não sei lho dizer.
Não sei lhe dizê-lo
Não sei lhe dizer.
Não o sei dizer-lhe.
Não sei o que lhe dizer.


----------



## jazyk

Não lhe sei dizê-lo 
Não lho sei dizer.
Não lhe sei dizer isso.
Não sei dizer-lhe isso. 
Não sei dizer-lho.
Não sei dizer-lhe.
Não lhe sei dizer.
Não sei dizer isso.
Não sei dizê-lo.
Não sei dizer.
Não sei lhe dizer isso.
Não sei lho dizer.
Não sei lhe dizê-lo
Não sei lhe dizer.
Não o sei dizer-lhe.
Não sei o que lhe dizer

Marquei só as impossíveis porque não se separa pronome pessoal com a função de acusativo de pronome pessoal com a função de dativo, mas há várias outras que eu e a maioria das pessoas não diríamos de jeito nenhum.


----------



## Yann1985

Obrigado pelas respostas. Português é realmente uma lingua complicado. Creio que voltarei aqui muitas vezes.
*Como uma donzela com atitude, ele as removeu.* - Isto é uma oracão subordinada. Sera que escrevi bem? Ou deveria escrever:
*Como uma donzela com atitude, ele removeu-as?
E qual é a menira correta de falar?
Ela escondeu seu rosto por detras de um lenco, ou, escondeu seu rosto detras de um lenco?
  Mais uma frase: Como moscas, quando notam excrementos, segui-a e confirmou a sua presunção. Visto que é uma oracão subordinada, não deveria ser: como moscas, quando notam excrementos, a seguiu. 
Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Alentugano

Ela escondeu seu rosto por trás de um lenço
ou
Ela escondeu o seu rosto por detrás de um lenço


----------



## Alentugano

Yann1985 said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas. Português é realmente uma lingua complicado. Creio que voltarei aqui muitas vezes.
> *Como uma donzela com atitude, ele as removeu.* - Isto é uma oracão subordinada. Sera que escrevi bem? Ou deveria escrever:
> *Como uma donzela com atitude, ele removeu-as?*


Você está a falar de uma mulher (uma donzela) e de um homem (ele as removeu) na mesma oração? É que se forem duas pessoas, a frase fica confusa e um pouco sem sentido, ao menos para mim... 
À partida, faria mais sentido "Como uma donzela com atitude, *ela* as removeu/*ela* removeu-as.."


----------



## Yann1985

Alentugano said:


> Você está a falar de uma mulher (uma donzela) e de um homem (ele as removeu) na mesma oração? É que se forem duas pessoas, a frase fica confusa e um pouco sem sentido, ao menos para mim...
> À partida, faria mais sentido "Como uma donzela com atitude, *ela* as removeu/*ela* removeu-as.."


Sim, estou a falar de duas pessoas. Mas, ajuda-me por favor. Preciso de saber tudo.

Português é realmente uma lingua complicada. Creio que voltarei aqui muitas vezes.
*Como uma donzela com atitude, ele as removeu.* - Isto é uma oracão subordinada. Sera que escrevi bem? Ou deveria escrever:
*Como uma donzela com atitude, ele removeu-as?
E qual é a menira correta de falar?
Ela escondeu seu rosto por detras de um lenco, ou, escondeu seu rosto detras de um lenco?
Mais uma frase: Como moscas, quando notam excrementos, segui-a e confirmou a sua presunção. Visto que é uma oracão subordinada, não deveria ser: como moscas, quando notam excrementos, a seguiu.
 Btw: escrevi bem a seguinte frase?
 -* Agora, restava confirmar se podia se falar do mesmo sucesso na ultima tarefa que aos demônios fora dada. Ou deveria ser: Agora, restava confirmar se podia falar-se do mesmo sucesso na ultima tarefa que aos demônios fora dada.*
Thanks in advance.*


----------



## pfaa09

Yann1985 said:


> Agora, restava confirmar se podia falar-se do mesmo sucesso na última tarefa que aos demônios fora dada.


----------



## Yann1985

Obrigado, e o resto?

*Como uma donzela com atitude, ele as removeu.* - Isto é uma oracão subordinada. Sera que escrevi bem? Ou deveria escrever:
*Como uma donzela com atitude, ele removeu-as?
E qual é a menira correta de falar?
Ela escondeu seu rosto por detras de um lenco, ou, escondeu seu rosto detras de um lenco?
Mais uma frase: Como moscas, quando notam excrementos, segui-a e confirmou a sua presunção. Visto que é uma oracão subordinada, não deveria ser: como moscas, quando notam excrementos, a seguiu?
Btw, quais são as regras para isso?*


----------



## englishmania

Devo dizer que as suas frases são bastante estranhas.

“Como uma donzela com atitude, ele removeu-as.”  Removeu o quê?


Pode dizer por trás, por detrás, atrás...


Como uma mosca, quando vê excrementos, ele seguiu-a e confirmou a sua...?


----------



## Yann1985

Yann1985 said:


> Obrigado, e os resto?
> 
> *Como uma donzela com atitude, ele as removeu.* - Isto é uma oracão subordinada. Sera que escrevi bem? Ou deveria escrever:
> *Como uma donzela com atitude, ele removeu-as?
> E qual é a menira correta de falar?
> Ela escondeu seu rosto por detras de um lenco, ou, escondeu seu rosto detras de um lenco?
> Mais uma frase: Como moscas, quando notam excrementos, segui-a e confirmou a sua presunção. Visto que é uma oracão subordinada, não deveria ser: como moscas, quando notam excrementos, a seguiu.*


E


englishmania said:


> Devo dizer que as suas frases são bastante estranhas.
> 
> Esta não faz sentido...
> “Como uma donzela com atitude, ele removeu-as.”  O que removeu?
> 
> 
> Pode dizer por trás, por detrás, atrás...
> 
> 
> Como uma mosca, quando vê excrementos, ele seguiu-a e confirmou a sua...?


Muito obrigado. A frase original é: Ela pressionou as suas mãos contra as bochechas de José, mas como uma donzela com atitude, ele as removeu. Agora, gostaria de saber se escrevi bem ou deveria escrever: Como uma donzela com atitudes, ele removeu-as.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal “removeu-as”.

No Brasil talvez “as removeu”.


----------



## Nonstar

O que são btw e lenco?


----------



## Alentugano

Yann1985 said:


> Muito obrigado. A frase original é: Ela pressionou as suas mãos contra as bochechas de José, mas como uma donzela com atitude, ele as removeu. Agora, gostaria de saber se escrevi bem ou deveria escrever: Como uma donzela com atitudes, ele removeu-as.


Tente sempre colocar a frase completa. Se não entendermos o sentido da frase, não conseguimos ajudar. E, para isso, quanto mais contexto, melhor.
Agora, se a frase original é essa, porque você quer mudá-la/alterá-la??
Essa frase, quanto a mim, está correta. Apenas ressalto que "ele as removeu" seria mais comum no Brasil e "ele removeu-as" seria muito mais comum em Portugal. Mas essa troca não muda/altera em nada o sentido da frase.
Você está interessado em ambas as variantes do português ou apenas numa?


----------



## pfaa09

Yann1985 said:


> Como uma donzela com atitudes, ele removeu-as.


Retirei este exemplo para exemplificar o que os colegas de fórum estão a comentar.
Começa a frase por maiúscula quando no texto original está em minúscula e é retirado a meio de um contexto, o que complica imenso a tarefa de quem tenta interpretar para o ajudar.
Aconselho-o a deixar ficar a frase toda, tal como ela é, sem erros. Falarmos sobre colocação pronominal quando as suas mensagens estão cheias de erros básicos, como pontuação, faz-nos duvidar sobre o resultado da nossa ajuda.


----------



## Yann1985

Podem explicar o que esta correto: seu olhar ausente estava fixado nas suas mãos, ou, seu olhar ausente estava fixado nas suas mãos. Podem explicar também por que, por favor?
 Muito origado.


----------



## jazyk

Vejo a mesma frase duas vezes.


----------



## Yann1985

jazyk said:


> Vejo a mesma frase duas vezes.


Desculpa, qu quis dizer: Podem explicar o que esta correto: seu olhar ausente estava fixado nas suas mãos, ou, seu olhar ausente estava fixado em suas mãos. Podem explicar também por que, por favor?
 Btw significa: By the way.
 Tenho mais uma pergunta: O que e quais são as palavras que atraem o pronome para antes do verbo?
 Preciso de aprender isso para aprender a usar a colocacão pronominal.
 Muito obrigado.


----------



## pfaa09

No português europeu usa-se frequentemente "nas suas mãos" e no português do Brasil "em suas mãos".
Quanto ao Btw, deve evitar esses usos próprios de sms ou textos de redes sociais.
O propósito destes fios é de esclarecer e falar da nossa língua para todos.


Yann1985 said:


> Tenho mais uma pergunta: O que e quais são as palavras que atraem o pronome para antes do verbo?
> Preciso de aprender isso para aprender a usar a colocacão pronominal.
> Muito obrigado.



1- Depende das frases e da variante do português.
2- Não é uma resposta fácil porque depende de inúmeras situações.
No entanto, no PtEu, quando existe uma condição na frase e esta começa por "Se", por exemplo, a tendência é que o pronome venha antes do verbo.
_"Se eu lhe disser que_..." mas, como já escrevi mais acima, não é fácil determinar um padrão ou regra gramatical. É mais complexo do que isso, no meu entender.


----------



## guihenning

Eu sempre digo “nas suas mãos”. “Em” me soa ligeiramente afetado, embora possível.


----------



## englishmania

Em suas mãos soa-me poético.

Coloquialmente, diríamos nas mãos dele/dela.


----------



## Yann1985

Visto que a palavra aquele requer a proclise, qual é a maneira correta de escrever e porquê:
Aquele homem me fez mal ou aquele homem fez- me mal?
O gajo me matou ou o gajo matou-me?


----------



## englishmania

Aquele homem fez-me mal.
O gajo matou-me.
(Pt europeu)

Não há próclise. Não está a confundir com "alguém"?


----------



## englishmania

> Como indicações práticas na escrita de Portugal, é, entre outros casos, significativa a próclise:
> 
> – Nas frases antecedidas de *que *(ex.: «por mais que me digas»).
> – Nas frases negativas, que contêm, por exemplo, *não, nunca, jamais, ninguém, nada, *etc. (ex.: «nunca te direi»).
> – Nas frases com palavras do tipo:* alguém, qualquer, todo, muito, mesmo, outro,* etc. (ex.: «alguém me contou»).
> – Nas orações ligadas por *advérbio interrogativo *(ex.: «porque te ris?»).
> – Nas frases *exclamativas *(ex.: «que Deus me ajude»).
> 
> Nalguns casos em que é usada a ênclise em Portugal, está no Brasil muito generalizada a próclise (ex.: «eu a amo»; «me desculpe!»; «lhe mandou»; «isto, nos disse o professor, está certo»; ou quando se trata duma locução verbal.'



in Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

Yann1985 said:


> Visto que a palavra aquele requer a proclise, qual é a maneira correta de escrever e porquê:
> Aquele homem me fez mal ou aquele homem fez- me mal?
> O gajo me matou ou o gajo matou-me?



Possivelmente, é confusão de '_aquele_' com '_aquele que_'. '_Aquele_' não requer próclise, '_aquele que_' sim, não por causa de _'aquele_', mas por causa do '_que_', que introduz uma oração subordinada.


----------



## Yann1985

englishmania said:


> Aquele homem fez-me mal.
> O gajo matou-me.
> (Pt europeu)
> 
> Não há próclise. Não está a confundir com "alguém"?


Obrigado pelas respostas. Então, o que esta correto: esse gajo me fez mal ou esse gajo  fez-me mal?
 E quando se fala de alguem do passado?
Aquele se matou ou aquele matou-se?


----------



## Carfer

Yann1985 said:


> esse gajo fez-me mal



_'Esse gajo fez-me mal_', no português de Portugal.


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> _'Esse gajo fez-me mal_', no português de Portugal.



Obrigado.
E quando se fala de alguem do passado? O que esta correto:
Aquele se matou ou aquele matou-se


----------



## Carfer

O passado é irrelevante.


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> _'Esse gajo fez-me mal_', no português de Portugal.





Carfer said:


> O passado é irrelevante.


Não entendi, desculpa. Digamos que estamos a falar de alguem que cometeu suicidio, qual é a maneira correta de falar:
 Aquele se matou ou aquele matou-se?
 Segunda questão: serà que a palavra de requer a proclise?
 Exemplo: Escreve-se: maneira de se matar ou maneira de matar-se?


----------



## Carfer

Irrelevante, no sentido de que não afecta a colocação pronominal. 
_'Aquele matou-se_', no meu português (mas a próclise seria provavelmente preferida no Brasil).
Em geral, digo '_a maneira de se matar_', mas não existe regra absoluta nesta matéria. Diria até que não há regra, há usos.


----------



## englishmania

Eu sou portuguesa e concordo com o Carfer.


----------



## Yann1985

Muito obrigado


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> Irrelevante, no sentido de que não afecta a colocação pronominal.
> _'Aquele matou-se_', no meu português (mas a próclise seria provavelmente preferida no Brasil).
> Em geral, digo '_a maneira de se matar_', mas não existe regra absoluta nesta matéria. Diria até que não há regra, há usos.


Aplica-se a mesmo regra quando se fala de objetos?
 O que esta correto: esse jogo fez-me bem ou esse jogo me fez bem?


----------



## Carfer

Em termos de correcção estrita, ambas. A primeira forma é usual em Portugal, a segunda no Brasil. Mesmo sendo a primeira a que usamos em Portugal, aqui ninguém o censura se usar a segunda. Esta questão da colocação pronominal, na maior parte dos casos, é uma questão francamente menor.
Os objectos também aqui não contam.


----------



## guihenning

Deixo aqui a parte de colocação pronominal de Cunha & Cintra. Idealmente cobre todos os casos. Melhor será tentar captar as tendências e usos gerais pela teoria e contato com a língua do que por tópicos separados no fórum, já que muitas vezes a dúvida já foi respondida ou é _duplicata. _

Transcreve-se aqui o que diz a *Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo*, de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, a respeito da colocação dos pronomes átonos: 
*1.* Em relação ao verbo, o pronome átono pode estar: 
a) Enclítico, isto é, depois dele: 
«_Recomendamos-_*lhe*_.»_
b) Proclítico, isto é, antes dele: 
_«Nós _*lhe*_ recomendamos.»_
c) Mesoclítico, ou seja, no meio dele, colocação que só é possível com formas do futuro do presente ou do futuro do pretérito: 
_«Recomendar-_*lhe*_-emos.» 
«Recomendar-_*lhe*_-íamos.» _

*2.* Sendo o pronome átono objeto direto ou indireto do verbo, a sua posição lógica, normal, é a ênclise:
«_Agarraram-_*na*_ conseguindo, a muito custo, arrastá-_*la*_ do quarto.»
«Na segunda-feira, ao ir ao Morenal, parecera-_*lhe*_ sentir pelas costas risinhos a escarnecê-_*la*_._» 

Há, porém, casos em que, na língua culta, se evita ou se pode evitar essa colocação, sendo por vezes divergentes neste aspecto a norma portuguesa e a brasileira. 
Procuraremos, assim, distinguir os casos de próclise que representam a norma geral do idioma dos que são optativos e, ambos, daqueles em que se observa uma divergência de normas entre as variantes europeia e americana da língua.

*Regras gerais:* 
*I* Com *um* só verbo. 

1.º) Quando o verbo está no futuro do presente ou no futuro do pretérito, dá-se tão-somente a próclise ou a mesóclise do pronome: 
_«Eu _*me*_ calarei.» 
«Eu _*me*_ calaria.» 
«Calar-_*me*_-ei.» 
«Calar-_*me*_-ia.» _

2.º) É, ainda, preferida a próclise: 
a) Nas orações que contêm uma palavra negativa (_não, nunca, jamais, ninguém, nada, etc._) quando entre ela e o verbo não há pausa: 
_«– Não _*lhes*_ dizia eu?» 
«Nunca _*o*_ vi tão sereno e obstinado.» _
«_– Ninguém _*me*_ disse que você estava passando mal!»_

b) Nas orações iniciadas com pronomes e advérbios interrogativos: 
_«Quem _*me*_ busca a esta hora tardia?» 
«– Por que _*te*_ assustas de cada vez?» 
«Como _*a*_ julgariam os pais se conhecessem a vida dela?»_

c) Nas orações iniciadas por palavras exclamativas, bem como nas orações que exprimem desejo (optativas): 
_«Que o vento _*te*_ leve os meus recados de saudade.» 
«Que Deus _*o*_ abençoe!» 
«– Bons olhos _*o*_ vejam!»_

d) Nas orações subordinadas desenvolvidas, ainda quando a conjunção esteja oculta: 
_«Quando _*me*_ deitei, à meia-noite, os preços estavam à altura do pescoço.» 
«– Prefiro que _*me*_ desdenhem, que _*me*_ torturem, a que _*me*_ deixem só». 
«– Que é que desejas que _*te*_ mande do Rio?»_

e) Com o gerúndio regido da preposição *em*:
«_Em _*se*_ ela anuviando», «em _*a*_ não vendo»_ (…) 

3.º) Não se dá a ênclise nem a próclise com os particípios. Quando o particípio vem desacompanhado de auxiliar, usa-se sempre a forma oblíqua regida de preposição: Exemplo: 
_«Dada a _*mim*_ a explicação, saiu.» _

4.º) Com os infinitivos soltos, mesmo quando modificados por negação, é lícita a próclise ou a ênclise, embora haja acentuada tendência para esta última colocação pronominal:
«_Canta-me cantigas para _*me*_ embalar!_» 
«_Para não fitá-_*lo*_, deixei cair os olhos._» 

A ênclise é mesmo de rigor quando o pronome tem a forma *o* (principalmente no feminino, *a*) e o infinitivo vem regido da preposição *a*: 
«_Se soubesse, não continuaria a lê-_*lo*_.» 
«Logo os outros, camponeses e operários, começaram a imitá-_*la*_.»_ 

5.º) Pode-se dizer que, além dos casos examinados, a língua portuguesa tende à próclise pronominal: 
a) quando o verbo vem antecedido de certos advérbios (_bem, mal, ainda, já, sempre, só, talvez,_ etc.) ou expressões adverbiais, e não há pausa que os separe: 
_«Até a voz, dentro em pouco, já _*me*_ parecia a mesma.» 
«Ao despertar, ainda _*as*_ encontro lá, sempre _*se*_ mexendo e discutindo.» 
«Nas pernas _*me*_ fiava eu.»_

b) quando a oração, disposta em ordem inversa, se inicia por objeto direto ou predicativo: 
_«– Tiram mais que na ceifa; isso _*te*_ digo eu.» 
«– A grande notícia _*te*_ dou agora.» 
«Razoável _*lhe*_ parecia a solução proposta.» _

c) quando o sujeito da oração, anteposto ao verbo, contém o numeral *ambos* ou algum dos pronomes indefinidos (_todo, tudo, alguém, outro, qualquer, _etc.):
_«Ambos _*se*_ sentiam humildes e embaraçados.» 
«Alguém _*lhe*_ bate nas costas.» _
d) nas orações alternativas: 
«_– Das duas, uma: ou _*as*_ faz ela ou _*as*_ faço eu._» 

6.º Observe-se por fim que, sempre que houver pausa entre um elemento capaz de provocar próclise e o verbo, pode ocorrer a ênclise: 
«_Pouco depois, detiveram-_*se*_ de novo._» 
A ênclise é naturalmente obrigatória quando aquele elemento, contíguo ao verbo, a ele não se refere, como neste exemplo: 
«_– Não, apeio-_*me*_ aqui._» 

OBSERVAÇÃO: 
Costumam os escritores do idioma, principalmente os portugueses, inserir uma ou mais palavras entre o pronome átono em próclise e o verbo, sendo mais comum a intercalação da negativa *não*: 
_«Era impossível que _*lhe não deixasse*_ uma lembrança». _
«_Há tanto tempo que _*o não via*_!_»

*II* Com uma locução verbal. 
*1.* Nas locuções verbais em que o verbo principal está no infinitivo ou no gerúndio pode dar-se: 
1.º) Sempre a ênclise ao infinitivo ou ao gerúndio: 
«_O roupeiro veio interromper-_*me*_.»_ 
_«– Que poderá dizer-_*nos*_ aquele rato de biblioteca?» 
«Nós íamos seguindo; e, em torno, imensa, ia desenrolando-_*se*_ a paisagem.» _

2.º) A próclise ao verbo auxiliar, quando ocorrem as condições exigidas para a antecipação do pronome a um só verbo, isto é: 
a) quando a locução verbal vem precedida de palavra negativa, e entre elas não há pausa: 
_«Tempo que navegaremos não _*se*_ pode calcular.» 
«– Ninguém _*o*_ havia de dizer.»_
b) nas orações iniciadas por pronomes ou advérbios interrogativos: 
_«– Que mal _*me*_ havia de fazer?» 
«– Em que _*lhe*_ posso ser útil, senhor Petra?» _

c) nas orações iniciadas por palavras exclamativas, bem como nas orações que exprimem desejo (optativas): 
_«Como _*se*_ vinha trabalhando mal!» 
«Deus _*nos*_ há de proteger!»_

d) nas orações subordinadas desenvolvidas, inclusive quando a conjunção está oculta: 
«_O sufrágio que _*me*_ vai dar será para mim uma consagração.»_ 

3.º) A ênclise ao verbo auxiliar, quando não se verificam essas condições que aconselham a próclise: 
_«Vão-_*me*_ buscar, sem mastros e sem velas (…)» _
«_Ia-_*me*_ esquecendo dela.»_ 

*2.* Quando o verbo principal está no particípio, o pronome átono não pode vir depois dele. Virá, então, proclítico ou enclítico ao verbo auxiliar, de acordo com as normas expostas para os verbos nas formas simples: 
_«– Tenho-_*o*_ trazido sempre…» 
«– Arrependa-se do que me disse, e tudo _*lhe*_ será perdoado.» _


----------



## Dymn

guihenning said:


> 1.º) Quando o verbo está no futuro do presente ou no futuro do pretérito, dá-se tão-somente a próclise ou a mesóclise do pronome:
> _«Eu _*me*_ calarei.»
> «Eu _*me*_ calaria.»
> «Calar-_*me*_-ei.»
> «Calar-_*me*_-ia.»_


Quanto a mesóclise, na verdade tenho uma dúvida que ainda não esclareci. 

Pelo que sei a mesóclise é um traço da linguagem escrita e ninguém o usa na fala quotidiana, nem sequer em Portugal. E também sei que em Portugal há uma forte tendência a substituir o futuro e o condicional pelo _"ir" + _infinitivo e o imperfeito respetivamente, mas contudo, acredito que não são tempos inexistentes na linguagem coloquial lusitana.

Então, o que é que acontece quando precisam de usar um pronome e não há elementos que justifiquem a ênclise? Evitam completamente o futuro e o condicional e usam as estruturas que já referi? Ou usam a ênclise à brasileira?


----------



## machadinho

Dymn said:


> Ou usam a ênclise à brasileira?


O que é ênclise à brasileira?


----------



## Dymn

Quis dizer próclise, desculpe.


----------



## englishmania

Dymn, podia explicar melhor o que pretende saber?

Num registo coloquial, o mais normal é usarmos "ir+infinitivo" ou o pret. imperfeito.


----------



## machadinho

Acho que o Dymn quer saber --- eu também, confesso --- onde os portugueses põem o pronome 'me', por exemplo, em:

(1) Me daria um presente se pudesse.

evitando, porém, a mesóclise na fala.


----------



## englishmania

O mais comum é  _Ele dava-me um presente, se pudesse_.


----------



## englishmania

Mas o/a Dymn acertou.


----------



## Dymn

Obrigado Englishmania! 



englishmania said:


> Mas a Dymn acertou.


Sou _o _Dymn


----------



## englishmania

Ahah entretanto, já tinha corrigido. Não sei porque achei que era "a". Desculpe.


----------



## Yann1985

Já que depois é uma conjução subordinada, usa-se a enclise depois dele, mesmo que haja uma virgula?
 O que está correto: Depois, foi-se embora, ou, depois, ele se foi embora.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, diz-se '_Depois, foi-se embora_'. No Brasil julgo que será mais natural a próclise. '_Depois_' é advérbio.


----------



## machadinho

No Brasil, nesse caso específico --- não me pergunte por quê --- seria também ênclise (foi-se embora), quando não ausência de pronome (foi embora).

Por que será? Alguém sabe? (Será a influência avassaladora do Manuel Bandeira?)


----------



## Yann1985

Qual dessas frases estão corretas e por quê?
Ele seria levado de volta para a cidade, onde o/lhe *( lhe ou o? O que devo usar?)*aguardava uma morte fria, dolorosa e inevitavel. 
 Ele seria de levado de volta para a cidade, onde uma morte fria, dolorosa e inevital o/lhe* ( lhe ou o? O que devo usar?* aguardava. *( Qual das duas está correta?)*
 Aguardava-lhes o pior, caso fossem flagrados.
 Agurdava-os o pior, caso fossem flagrados.
 Bem sabia que morte nào o seria misercoriosa, pois vira o Altissmo.
 Bem sabia que morte não lhe seria misercordiosa, pois vira o Altissimo.
 Pareço ser muito chato, mas  graças a vocês, faço progresso. Muito obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Yann1985 said:


> Qual dessas frases estão corretas e por quê?
> Ele seria levado de volta para a cidade, onde o/lhe *( lhe ou o? O que devo usar?)*aguardava uma morte fria, dolorosa e inevitável.
> Ele seria de levado de volta para a cidade, onde uma morte fria, dolorosa e inevitável o/lhe* ( lhe ou o? O que devo usar?* aguardava. *( Qual das duas está correta?)*
> Aguardava-lhes o pior, caso fossem flagrados.
> Agurdava-os o pior, caso fossem flagrados.
> Bem sabia que morte não o seria misericordiosa, pois vira o Altíssmo.
> Bem sabia que a morte não lhe seria misericordiosa, pois vira o Altíssimo.
> Pareço ser muito chato, mas  graças a vocês, faço progresso. Muito obrigado.



A razão é porque o verbo '_aguardar'_, nessas frases, é transitivo directo.


----------



## pfaa09

Yann1985 said:


> Agurdava-os o pior, caso fossem flagrados.


*Aguardá-los-ia* o pior, caso fossem flagrados. (futuro do pretérito)


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> No Brasil, nesse caso específico --- não me pergunte por quê --- seria também ênclise (foi-se embora), quando não ausência de pronome (foi embora).
> 
> Por que será? Alguém sabe? (Será a influência avassaladora do Manuel Bandeira?)


Sabe que eu sempre me perguntei isso? Acho que virou expressão chavão. Imagino que alguém normalmente pudesse dizer “e não foi-se embora”, pela força da cristalização da expressão.


----------



## machadinho

É _como se_ fosse próclise ao 'embora' --- mas não é. Digo isso porque, em Minas, ocorrem as formas reduzidas:

s'embora
simba


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> A razão é porque o verbo '_aguardar'_, nessas frases, é transitivo directo.


Obrigado, mas desculpa-me: Não entendi uma parte. É então: Bem sabia que a morte não o seria misercordiosa, ou, bem sabia que morte não lhe seria misercordiosa?


----------



## jazyk

Bem sabia que a morte não seria misericordiosa com ele/ela.


----------

